# New York City Spring Next Year, what to do



## DG55 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thinking of planning a trip to New York City next year, perhaps april time - flights are nice and cheap. Never been before.

What do you guys recommend visiting whilst over there? Clubs, bars, eats, hang outs. What can I do in New York for rock music? Are there any good clubs or bars for rock music fans, maybe some well known ones?

Also, unsure where to stay. Any recommendations? Hopefully near the centre would be good, we wont be driving if that makes a difference at all...

Cheers.


----------



## D (Oct 9, 2007)

check out the editor's guide to NYC and the other threads in this forum


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 18, 2007)

DG55 said:
			
		

> Thinking of planning a trip to New York City next year, perhaps april time - flights are nice and cheap. Never been before.
> 
> What do you guys recommend visiting whilst over there? Clubs, bars, eats, hang outs. What can I do in New York for rock music? Are there any good clubs or bars for rock music fans, maybe some well known ones?
> 
> ...



Union Hall in the Park Slope area of Brooklyn is good for bands, and is pretty cheap.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 18, 2007)

imposs1904 said:
			
		

> Union Hall in the Park Slope area of Brooklyn is good for bands, and is pretty cheap.



That link doesn't work but I think this should http://www.unionhallny.com/


----------



## rachamim18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Depends on tastes of course. Rest assured that whatever you fancy, you WILL be able to find it there though.If you state your general tastes I can give you a long list.


----------



## dlgbzh (Nov 9, 2007)

walk around randomly and you'll see some great sights, often outside the tourist  paths... small parks, street life of China town. However, don't miss the views at dusk from New Jersey as well as from Brooklyn. See below for some photos :

http://viaterra.net/photopages/2003-2007/newyork.htm

Denis


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 16, 2007)

If you have a high tolerance of Hipsters, then the lower east side Ludlow bit near Rivington has lots of venues - 

Arlene's Grocery (does bands, but also punk rock karaoke on a Monday night, but they're not exactly 'amateur'.), so does 

Pianos (on Ludlow), which also sells good food and is next door to the fantastic 

Cake Shop, it appropriately sells tea, cake and has a record shop in the back of it and a small gig venue. 

There's heaps of bars across the street - Motorcyle something, Dark Room in fact too many to mention etc. for later night drinking. 

Bit further north is the Bowery Ballrooms for mid sized stuff

I like Mercury Lounge, Don Hills, B-side (but that's further east) Manitoba's (yes he does serve beer there), Beauty Bar is still fun.


----------

